# Pregnant hunting clothes...



## booker81

Thought you ladies might get a kick out of this! 

There is no way I can fit in my camo bibs either, and I ain't about to get cold sitting out there! 

















Yup, 24 weeks, 3 days and counting. At least I can wear these all through! I was freaking out until I remembered these were zip up front, not seamed sides like my camo bibs. 

And yes, I know how completely STUPID I look! LOL!

(You can see how low I'm carrying too, yes, it's a little girl!)


----------



## autumnlovr

AH-HA-HA-HA-HA! I love it! Make sure you keep a copy of the pic to show her when she grows up. Let her know she was born to hunt!


----------



## booker81

Heck yeah!

WHEN I get something, I am also going to most definitely take at least my coat off so we can get a baby belly shot with the deer! I think that would be cool 

Hubby is going laugh like hell at me, but that's OK. We've been pondering my dilemma for a bit now - I've only been out once deer hunting, in (maternity) jeans when it was warm, and we spent all weekend duck hunting (I still barely fit in my chest waders). Cold weather hunting was going to be a trick (we wore the same size before I was pregnant, so wearing his stuff doesn't work now!

But I fit! I fit! Well, kinda! 

(Hey all you suppliers that make ladies hunting clothes - maternity line PLEASE!!!!!)


----------



## bluesun7602

that's awesome!! hey, at least you're getting out there, ya gotta do what ya gotta do!


----------



## ))--Courtney-->

Luckily for me I'm only 8 1/2 weeks so my clothes are still pretty comfy!!


----------



## Neal

booker81 said:


> Thought you ladies might get a kick out of this!
> 
> There is no way I can fit in my camo bibs either, and I ain't about to get cold sitting out there!


You might want to check with Wyle_e_Coyote from the site, I understand he is having the same problem.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote

Neal said:


> You might want to check with Wyle_e_Coyote from the site, I understand he is having the same problem.


 
Yes, it's true, I'm still able to use the same bibs I wore in 8th grade.


----------



## booker81

LOL! Well, they fit just dandy last year! 

Of course, now we're on to roadblock two. I can't sit and shoot in the nice big popup we got. Those stretched out belly muscles scream if I try to draw back.  I'm fine and dandy standing, but I hadn't practiced sitting draws for a couple months - and a couple months makes a BIG difference! Just sitting that long is sheer agony. I need to stand, and being almost 6', the popup is about 4" too short. 

Since the whole new center of gravity says no to climbing trees, and I don't want to take a spill, I can't use my regular tree stands. (I can barely lift my feet to put my socks on, so a climber is out of the question too!)

So, when we get the tree cutting money (hopefully next week), I'm getting a couple good sturdy ladder stands. I lost it this morning, and hubby told me about that (I hadn't thought of ladder stands). I feel better, but I told him that *IF* we have another - and that's a BIG if - that we are going to try and plan some how around hunting season. I look forward to this time of year ALL year, and now, I'm sitting here on the computer, still trying to recover from last night (slipped my dang lower back out from sitting there so long).

(Gun season is no hold barred - even if I have to sit on the front porch with my rifle and a cup of (decaf) coffee!)

PREGNANCY SUCKS!!!


----------



## Michigander1

Heck i know guys that wear it the same way as that ,Mich


----------



## autumnlovr

Booker, 
Can you shoot while kneeling? You may want to look into one of these kind of chairs...
http://www.sitincomfort.com/knchhaknch.html
I have one similar at my computer up north but mine's not a fold-up. It's a solid wooden frame with padded seat & kneeler.


----------



## wyldkat49766

Im telling you, we REALLY need to find someone and start a clothing line that is REALLY for wome.


----------



## autumnlovr

I just went running *ALL* over town today looking for camoflauge fabric. Do you know that the only places I found that still sell fabric are JoAnn's and Walmart? I checked the yellow pages when I got home and there's a shop in Royal Oak listed also. I guess sewing is becoming a dying art. This is sad, even if you want to make something....you can't find the raw materials!


----------



## Huntinggirl

I had that same problem a couple of years ago. I was making curtains for a cabin and could not camo material. Same with you, only places I could find any was Wal-mart and JoAnnes but they only had Milatary camo.


So they had to settle with Deer Curtains....


----------



## booker81

I know I saw some decent type camo last year at WalMart - like RealTree, Wetlands etc. I haven't seen it this year.

I am however sewing "challenged" - AKA - I don't know how. I bought a fancy dancy sewing machine years ago - I haven't even broken the seal on the box.

I've looked at "women" clothing (obviously, I know asking for maternity hunting clothes is like asking for the moon)...and it's the same thing for me as always - apparently all women are 5'4" and size 6. Not almost 6' tall. Heck, half the time men's stuff isn't long enough. 

"Womens" does not equal "petite". I know some ladies are, but come on! Some of us ain't!


----------



## autumnlovr

booker81 said:


> I am however sewing "challenged" - AKA - I don't know how. I bought a fancy dancy sewing machine years ago - I haven't even broken the seal on the box.


Now, you're trying to make me jealous. I'm struggling along with a sewing machine that I bought in 1973....it has forward, reverse & zig-zag...that's it.



booker81 said:


> I've looked at "women" clothing (obviously, I know asking for maternity hunting clothes is like asking for the moon)...and it's the same thing for me as always - apparently all women are 5'4" and size 6. Not almost 6' tall. Heck, half the time men's stuff isn't long enough.
> 
> "Womens" does not equal "petite". I know some ladies are, but come on! Some of us ain't!


Agreed....I'm 5'9" barefoot and when I buy men's jeans, I have to get a 36" inseam. I'm so shortwaisted, if I go to the tall section, the waist is in my armpits. That's why I learned how to sew.


----------



## 1wildchild

Funny stuff ladies! I am 5'4". I am however NOT a size six. You are right, this stuff just doesn't fit. I found some cheap camo pants at Kmart, they fit completely over my jeans and I can cut off about 6 inches on the legs. Ten bucks....hmmm where are those scissors anyway?!!! Jackets are a whole nuther problem!!!


----------



## wyldkat49766

autumnlovr said:


> Now, you're trying to make me jealous. I'm struggling along with a sewing machine that I bought in 1973....it has forward, reverse & zig-zag...that's it.


My grandma just paid for a 'new one' for me. Its a factory refurbished one that I got at JoAnn's for $90. Just a tad more than basic stitches.



autumnlovr said:


> Agreed....I'm 5'9" barefoot and when I buy men's jeans, I have to get a 36" inseam. I'm so shortwaisted, if I go to the tall section, the waist is in my armpits. That's why I learned how to sew.


We need to cut our clothes and trade them. I only have a 24" inseam but at 5'2", I have a long waistline. Most dresses that would be knee length for girls growing up would be ankle length for me in order to get them to fit. 

And I am about as far from a size 6 as booker can zip up those pants. 

See I don't need camo, I need hunters orange.


----------



## ))--Courtney-->

I had to get bigger hunting pants too :gaga:.. I just went to walmart and bought a pair of mens camo pants (the cargo pants) in a bigger size and they fit pretty good.. The waist can be made smaller by pulling on the straps on the sides so it fits my tummy good and around the ankles they have a string you tie to keep them down while putting on ur hunting boots..


----------



## booker81

Holy cows.

I just measured my "waist" - we're up to 45"!!!! I'm gonna be HUGE! Anyone got some 46"x36" bibs? J/K I'm sticking to my awesome fashion statement. Besides, I tried on some big "guy" pants with the 40+ waist - I could also fit both my legs in one pant leg...

It would be nice if some of the women's hunting lines could make a "pouch" thing, or if I could sew...you know, like the "pouch" pants they have? ("Band" pants hurt me now, kiddo's too low and she doesn't like the pressure). 

Hmmmm.....

(and how about some good camo for these 36G's I'm toting? I hope to GOD they shrink...)


----------



## Neal

> (and how about some good camo for these 36G's I'm toting? I hope to GOD they shrink...)


Wait. what?


----------

